# Black Library Reviewer



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello everybody, how are we all doing?

For anyone who does not know, different coloured usernames have different meanings. Yellow, orange, and red are for staff, white and bold for members, green for members dedicated to seeking out news and rumours, and purple for members dedicated to reviewing Black Library novels/stories. As of this time, we have only one reviewer but its about time that changed.


As of tomorrow, 4/9/17, the Heresy staff are officially removing all current Black Library Reviewers and making the spot open to anyone interested in it. So if your interested, make it known here.


But, because there always is one, it isn't going to be that simple; its not just a matter of being interested. By all means, make it known that your interested, and then be prepared for the hard part.

As of tomorrow, anyone interested has six weeks to create three Black Library reviews that the Heresy staff will look over.


Now I know what some of you are wondering, why should I bother? Well if bringing traffic to the site and showing off your own skills aren't enough, theres also the fact that your username will change colour and access to the staff chatbox. For long time members, you may remember the chatbox feature, something that we were unable to retain for the entire forum. For those who do not know, the chatbox is a tool that allows the staff to speak with one another without needing to post/PM, meaning we can discuss things without having to act first.

So quick recap on what you'd get:


Direct impact on helping Heresy
Display/improve your reviewing skills
Purple username
Greater/faster access to the Heresy staff


Now what is it you would need to do? Simple:


Post here if your interested
Review three separate Black Library novels
Submit those reviews to me via PM
Keep in mind, everyone has six weeks to get these three reviews submitted. So theres no rush, plus the staff will be going over your reviews (hence six weeks.)




To those who are interested, all of the staff look forward to seeing what you can do.


----------



## desperad0 (Apr 9, 2017)

I think I'm a bit to new here to apply for this, but it seems pretty cool. Its only been half a day, but I'm surprised no one is jumping on this.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

desperad0 said:


> I think I'm a bit to new here to apply for this...


We're looking for great reviews, not great reviews by someone we've known for years. If you think it's a cool opportunity, then go for it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, absolutely no one is interested then?


----------

